# Secret Reaper Watch and Wait (if you can!) Thread



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Still waiting...


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

me too...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Me three! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm actually feeling pretty patient. I'm just really enjoying the camaraderie!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I picked up a couple pre victim reapee gifts already today  I can hardly wait to get my victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am actually not having a problem this year. I had a plan last year and was so worried that it would match the likes. This year I will just wait and see and plan from there.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm dying to start shopping for my victim, but I wanna wait until I know who it is first. I love this time of year


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Kallie, I'm too excited I'm about to explode. Maybe some of your patience will rub off on me


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't sign up until a couple of days ago, so I guess I'll be one of the last ones matched. I just keep checking in here to see if any of you have gotten their victims yet. Once you guys have your victims, then I'll get antsy.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Doesn't worry me, if I get my reapee and they say they absolutely don't want x I will just keep what I bought and get something else I still have to get the main things anyway.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't wait! I want to know my victim/theme so I can crraft & shop!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Eh, whenever it happens, it happens. Not gonna sweat it. If I get my victim before Halloween, or after, hey, whatever, you know...just gonna hang out in the hammock over here and chillax.....




(reverse psychology...is it working?)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Eh, whenever it happens, it happens. Not gonna sweat it. If I get my victim before Halloween, or after, hey, whatever, you know...just gonna hang out in the hammock over here and chillax.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you have a victim in your box...then no lol.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm very far behind on Halloween projects, period. The sooner I know my victim, the sooner I can tear into everything in a two month frenzy of prop building, product marketing, and mandatory long sleeves in public so I don't look like an abuse victim/self harmer. Curse that chicken wire for being so sharp yet so versatile.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess what folks!!! I got my victim!!! I can't wait to shop and create! AND it works out wonderfully because we are down south in Edmonton this weekend so I can actually do some good Halloween shopping!!!! Yay! I already picked up a bottle of maple syrup and two maple lollipops to toss in as a little bonus  MUAHaHaHAHA I'm loving this already!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> Guess what folks!!! I got my victim!!! I can't wait to shop and create! AND it works out wonderfully because we are down south in Edmonton this weekend so I can actually do some good Halloween shopping!!!! Yay! I already picked up a bottle of maple syrup and two maple lollipops to toss in as a little bonus  MUAHaHaHAHA I'm loving this already!!!


What time did you get your victim? Seems people are all getting them at random times during the day (or maybe they just don't know until they log in)...Just curious


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Um, I'm not sure exactly it was yesterday sometime. We were out shopping and I popped on here while waiting in a line (addicte to HF, yes?) so I'm really not sure what time exactly, sorry


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> Um, I'm not sure exactly it was yesterday sometime. We were out shopping and I popped on here while waiting in a line (addicte to HF, yes?) so I'm really not sure what time exactly, sorry


Ok, thanks! I guess I'm just super excited and keep checking my inbox all day like an inbox-checking-addict lol I thought I was being patient until I realized how often I was checking in


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hahaha that's ok! The only reason I checked is because we were in a cabellas store (hunting/outfitting) and we were buying the maple syrup. I was all "damn, I wish I had my reaper!" and while hubs was choosing his fudge flavours, I checker and VOILA! Like magic I had a vicim haha I think Bethene may be up to some sort of witchcraft or voodoo she read my mind!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got my victim yesterday!! I already got some stuff for my victim.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Watching...waiting...

But I sure as heck am not patient about it right now!!!!!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm trying very hard to be patient but it's not really working! 

I keep seeing things and think "Man, that would be so cool if I got that for my victim, if their theme was X" For instance, there were two good size clown string puppets (they were pretty cool actually, and I don't even like clowns!) at Goodwill the other day for $4 each and I was sooooo tempted to get them. I stood there for quite a while, trying to determine the chances of my victim having a carnival theme or something similar. 

"But what if I don't get them and my victim is doing a carnival theme? Will they be here when I come back?"

"What if I do get them and my victim hates clowns? Then I would be out 8 bucks and stuck with two large clowns." 

I ended up not getting them so I'm gonna so regret it if my victim needs clowns. Ooooh the stresses of not having a victim yet!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I know that I sent the PM to sign up. Yet my sent folder is empty in the PM option. Must have missed the memo about having to opt in to keeping a copy for your own records in PMs now. I realized that's what happened when none of my replies to the Card Exchange PMs showed up, either.

It's a matter of waiting. Don't know how long I'll have to wait, but I guess I have to wait regardless.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes patiently waiting here! I have a few ideas for some things but want stalk my victim to see if I is the kind of things they may like! If not, I may just he the stuff for me!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moony_1 said:


> Guess what folks!!! I got my victim!!! I can't wait to shop and create! AND it works out wonderfully because we are down south in Edmonton this weekend so I can actually do some good Halloween shopping!!!! Yay! I already picked up a bottle of maple syrup and two maple lollipops to toss in as a little bonus  MUAHaHaHAHA I'm loving this already!!!



I'm looking forward to receiving them!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got my victim!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

just sitting here listening to Dusty Springfield.....Wishing and hoping and thinking and praying, planning and dreaming......


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great music choice. I love her....

Billy-Ray was a preacher's son
And when his daddy would visit he'd come along
When they gathered around and started talkin'
That's when Billy would take me walkin'
Out through the back yard we'd go walkin'
Then he'd look into my eyes
Lord knows to my surprise.......


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

No victim yet for me  *Sigh*

Kallie- It will probably take a few days for everyone to get their victim, Bethene has to PM everyone so I imagine that will take a while, I think the last count was nearly 200 people!!! (Insert bulgey eyed pumpkin )


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im watching and waiting... on the edge of my seat anticipating.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwwK63EI_cs


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

giving this...not a bump, more a nudge. getting back up there with the rest of the SR threads


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I got my vic, and can't wait to shop. I just wish I knew more about them...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, off to bed and still no victim. Maybe it will show up in my inbox by morning!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

It's silly how sad and hopeful I am every time I come on here. I even pause after the page has fully loaded, just to make sure that little "Notifications" tab doesn't magically light up. 

Congratulations to all who have their victims, so far!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

No, Ophelia, silly and sad is how I've had my inbox open all day (which would let me know if I was PMd here) and I still go "PM yet? No. " when I log into the actual site.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol! We'll just be silly and sad together! My HF things go to a separate folder in my e-mail account, so it's actually less work for me to just log in here(Yeah, I don't know why I haven't changed it yet, either). Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I checked several times yesterday too. Today I was busy, when I finally had a chance I checked from my phone. When that message popped up I had a notice, I squealed!!! I have a victim, I couldn't even read the message that well on my phone but, it didn't matter. I'm all set to reap.

At least you know that Bethene is chugging through the list. 

Happy reapping one and all!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

My maiden name starts with a "W" so I'm used to waiting to be called.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay!! got mine too! thanks Bethene!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

As I patiently wait for my victim, I've been reorganzing my Halloween supplies. OOOOOO. I wish I had a victim so I could know if they would like anything I currently have!!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm still waiting too. Gah.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Victim received! I'm excited, we have LOTS in common!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

*suspense is a killer*

Still waiting for my reaper as well.
I'm glad someone made this thread, to show I'm not the only one on edge waiting lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Still waiting too...**lesigh**


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I got my victim last night about 9 Pm... the wheels are turning now....


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

What a great way to start the week! A message from Bethene giving me a victim! Now to shop and build!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ok, this is my first year to play.....sooo, I guess I will get a message when i get my victim with all the whos and whats? Sorry to sound dumb but I really don't know what to expect?


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

It's my first year too, but I'm pretty sure we'll get a message that says who your victim is with a copy of whatever list of likes and dislikes they sent to Bethene. There is the thread that contains lists as well so you can use that to gather more information, as well as visiting their profile and looking through their albums and what not.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's correct, Lisaloo. bethene will PM you your victim, along with their likes/dislikes and shipping information. We have quite a few who signed up this year! I believe it was just about 200....that's a big jump from last year! It takes a bit of time to match everyone up and send out that many PMs. Not to mention specific shipping preferances. Last I heard, bethene was feeling like she was coming down with a cold on top of everything  So don't worry boils and ghouls, everyone will have their victims soon


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, Lisa and MissMandy, that helps!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a worrier, so I guess I'm just concerned that I actually signed up properly since it's my first year. I sent a PM to Bethene, and then an updated list of likes and dislikes and also posted on the Official Likes/Dislikes thread, but I never did sign up on the Official Sign Up thread. I hope that is sufficient.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Lisaloo said:


> I'm a worrier, so I guess I'm just concerned that I actually signed up properly since it's my first year. I sent a PM to Bethene, and then an updated list of likes and dislikes and also posted on the Official Likes/Dislikes thread, but I never did sign up on the Official Sign Up thread. I hope that is sufficient.


As long as you sent the pm before the deadline I am sure you are good.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, and finally someone close to me!! I was just in Charlotte the other day.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Still anxiously waiting...


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance, Chin. I've never been to Walterboro, about how far from Charlotte are you?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Its about 2 1/2 hours but we come that way a lot for my hubbies work.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a fairly easy victim to shop for, I new just what to get him/her.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooooooooooooo got my victim!!!!! Tho now in a quandry......I'm vexed, terribly vexed....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooooooooooo got my victim!!!!! Tho now in a quandry......I'm vexed, terribly vexed....


Not much detail?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

vvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Not much detail?


A bit general.....difficult theme IMO.....whew! A challenge!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I must have upset the Reaping gods. This is torturous.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooooooooooo got my victim!!!!! Tho now in a quandry......I'm vexed, terribly vexed....


I'm vexed too. although it's because I don't have my victim!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

well, all I can say is
......................my victim likes..................................................wait for it...........................................................bahahahahaa................................


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my victim likes......
















halloween!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know what my victim likes yet. 

I do know what I like, though: Victims!!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Lisaloo and chin club I am near Charlotte too about 20 mins away.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Got my victim!! So excited !! I love this! I've started shopping and making things aleady, just have to pick up a few things and I'll be mailing it out ASAP!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Now I'm getting antsy. I was at Michaels fondling all the props today and fighting the urge to spend more than the budget on a variety of props that might suit my victim. I was good and just bought a couple yards of orange safety fabric at JoAnn Fabrics for some ToT bags an Halloween Totes I want to get up in the store by the end of the week.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

sookie said:


> Lisaloo and chin club I am near Charlotte too about 20 mins away.


What part of South Carolina, Sookie?

Are either of you going to Scarowinds this year? I am on the fence....


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I *love* that there are so many Carolina girls (and fellas) who LOVE Halloween! I have never been to Scarowinds, but would really love to go. The trick would be convincing my husband that going would be a good idea. He hates roller coasters, ha. It has been a long time since I've been to Carowinds at all though, so I may try to get out there this year. We should all try to get together some time though!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I was so excited talking about Scarowinds that I forgot to mention that I HAVE A VICTIM!! Yeehaw, let the reaping begin!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah, yes, Walterboro SC. Nice little town. Played some role in the story of the Tuskegee Airmen, as I recall, though I'm not sure how. Home to the SC Artisan's Center, which is certain worth a visit and dropping some $. Nice place, nice people. Like Chin.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

for all you still waiting, I got alot more sent tonight, but with 196 signed up, it takes some time, I am done for the night, hope to have them all sent out tomorrow!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Lived in Mooresville and Huntersville for 13 years before moving to Washington State. I miss it sometimes.

No victim yet. 

I'm hoping for a "good" victim. My victim never responded to my packages. I sent out two packages. One with an old doll that I found at an antique shop. I sent her in a doll box along with a creepy story I made up. My victim requested dolls. I spent a couple of days on that gift. I sent another box thinking she might not have received the first. Dummy me. A huge spider victim and glowing tombstone. (victim had a spider room) Still nothing. :/

Maybe the doll got her.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm soooo excited! I got my victim and i can't wait to start getting things!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I'm hoping for a "good" victim. My victim never responded to my packages. I sent out two packages. One with an old doll that I found at an antique shop. I sent her in a doll box along with a creepy story I made up. My victim requested dolls. I spent a couple of days on that gift. I sent another box thinking she might not have received the first. Dummy me. A huge spider victim and glowing tombstone. (victim had a spider room) Still nothing. :/
> 
> Maybe the doll got her.


ohhh how HORRIBLE!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Lisaloo said:


> I *love* that there are so many Carolina girls (and fellas) who LOVE Halloween! I have never been to Scarowinds, but would really love to go. The trick would be convincing my husband that going would be a good idea. He hates roller coasters, ha. It has been a long time since I've been to Carowinds at all though, so I may try to get out there this year. We should all try to get together some time though!


Last time we went to Scarowinds we didn't get on a single ride. We spent the whole time doing the haunted houses and scare zones. So I don't think his dislike of rides would matter.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Nice place, nice people. Like Chin.


Aww thank-you! Its that southern charm.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I'm hoping for a "good" victim. My victim never responded to my packages. I sent out two packages. One with an old doll that I found at an antique shop. I sent her in a doll box along with a creepy story I made up. My victim requested dolls. I spent a couple of days on that gift. I sent another box thinking she might not have received the first. Dummy me. A huge spider victim and glowing tombstone. (victim had a spider room) Still nothing. :/
> 
> Maybe the doll got her.


I'm wondering if I will have the same situation because of who I got...  ...I am just going to have a great time shopping and sending and tell myself if I hear something back it will just be a bonus.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i found my victims post from last year when they received their package, so im not too worried about a silent victim....WHEW!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm ready to shell out some justice to my victim for he/she now has a name! YIPPY!!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> A bit general.....difficult theme IMO.....whew! A challenge!!


Me too! Not so much a difficult theme but just all over the place. I am not proud to admit this but I'm a bit OCD. Gimme a theme and I can run with it like nobody's business, BUT...my victim has such a wide range of interests, none of which really mesh with each other so I'm having a hard time as to what to do. I did do a little shopping today and picked up a few things. I just picked one theme out of many and hope that they like it.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

chinclub said:


> What part of South Carolina, Sookie?
> 
> Are either of you going to Scarowinds this year? I am on the fence....


I am from right over the border, near Steele Creek. But in SC. Do you know where York, SC is?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Lisaloo said:


> I *love* that there are so many Carolina girls (and fellas) who LOVE Halloween! I have never been to Scarowinds, but would really love to go. The trick would be convincing my husband that going would be a good idea. He hates roller coasters, ha. It has been a long time since I've been to Carowinds at all though, so I may try to get out there this year. We should all try to get together some time though!


I am the same, I've never been there but its so close. I remember driving past it last year and it was all lit up. I wanted to go so bad but we were heading off somewhere else.

Getting together would be fun! We could have a Carolina's Crew get together


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just to let everyone know I won't be a silent reapee  I'm a screamer haha I'll shout it from the rooftops!  
Also, don't be overwhelmed if people have a lot of interests: think of it this way: they'll be easier to please! I know I felt overwhelmed with making my "likes" list because for me I like so much that it's hard to narrow it down! I have a few options because honestly I'm more excited for the whole thing, not just what in the box  and I think that is what most of us are here for


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a good idea, witchy. I don't THINK my victim will be silent, as they do interact some. I hope they won't be


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooo i went out this morning and found something for my victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I went out yesterday and picked up two little goodies for my vic. The stores here are just getting stuff out, I can't wait to shop more


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Still no victim for me, or my wife.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Still no victim for me, or my wife.


Me neither, but don't worry. Bethene said she hoped to have the rest of us by today


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Woke up this morning and...........GOT A VICTIM!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a victim and its name is "VICTIM!" SO I am already working on my gift for it.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

sookie said:


> I am the same, I've never been there but its so close. I remember driving past it last year and it was all lit up. I wanted to go so bad but we were heading off somewhere else.
> 
> Getting together would be fun! We could have a Carolina's Crew get together


That would be fun!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

No victem for me yet either.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

*South Carolina members.*

You guys should come up to North Carolina I'm in the concord area. I'm on vacation here. ;-). I have no idea how far it is but since your talking about the state of the Carolinas.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

**lesigh** Still a Waity McWaiterson...**lesigh**

I know she's workin' hard, I'm just impatient & wanna have a REALLY good excuse to go shopping!!


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Yesterday is the 1st day in months that I was not on here & didn't my victim show up in my inbox!

Now what am I going to do to them oh wait I mean for them...


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a question. When you send your box, do you want your victim to know who you are or does that matter?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lisaloo said:


> I have a question. When you send your box, do you want your victim to know who you are or does that matter?


it's up to each individual. i don't typically tell them, but if they guess i will let them know theyre right lolol


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I prefer to find out in the package so I can thank the reaper. Otherwise, I worry that the reaper is worried that the package never arrived.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Still no victim???


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine & YAY I LOVE MINE!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet wants to send our package to our victim right away.

I want to make our victim sweat.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!! making some one sweat is half the fun! 


well, I am done with giving victims, I hope I did not mess up at all, but with almost 200 , I might have,, I also might cry if I did ,but let me know if you did not receive one and I will look into my pages of names! 


so,, let the reaping begin!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah, I have my first ever victim. 

Pity that poor soul.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I started painting a project for my victim tonight, and I can't wait for it to dry. . . It's looking so cool! I just want to pack it up and send it RIGHT NOW!

But, alas, what kind of awful reaper would I be sending an unfinished gift!


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Where can I sign up?? Or is this only for long time members??? Sounds fun!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry, I just finished sending every one their victims, or would sneak you in at the last minute, but , I think Just Whisper is going to do a 2nd reaper, keep a eye out for that one!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*My VICTIM has arrived DOA ...*

Omg, omg, OMG! My VICTIM has arrived and I'm so excited! It was like Christmas morning yesterday! Funny thing, tho, Bethane must have gotten my vibes cause the Vic I received is right up my alley!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Got my victim...love it! Easy one! Thanks, Bethene!!! This is going to be sooo much fun....just need to hold myself back!! wooo hooo!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> it's up to each individual. i don't typically tell them, but if they guess i will let them know theyre right lolol


Good to know. I thought you weren't supposed to say who you got until everyone got that packages.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I have my victim and this is going to be fun.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Modified existing sculpt for new purpose, in the process of making a new mold to cast something for my victim. Oh how I love the smell of liquid latex...


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I did not get one but signed up weeks ago?????


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and caackle caackle caackle!! Buuwaaa ha haaa!! Got my veeek-teem. Screeeech and haaaaaaooooowl --- wo wo wooooo!!! *BOO!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my victim yesterday!! So excited


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well to clarify, you can tell your victim who you are, but do not post it on the forum until every one has their gift, even if we show the pics, keep the name quiet. you may personally thank your reaper, 

witchy poo, I got things straightened out, you should have yours now too!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/27JLJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lH3Bu.jpg

Can we tease? Oh victim....woul you like these? I made them last night!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those came out awesome, moony!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I may make a second "courage" one for myself because hubby really liked it (I think it's because he's a magician so he liked the cards haha


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice, Moony! 

This is exciting...it's my first year doing SR. =) I got started on part of my project today!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

He's great! (she?) I want the patience for paper mâché


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Very cool, lmz! Your victim is very lucky  
Let's remember not to give away too many hints though folks


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! This part actually went really fast. I'm just getting into paper mâché and I really like it!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol I know...I wasn't going to post photos but I was all excited. But, I just might keep this for myself...haven't quite decided yet!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been saving containers and whatnot to start getting into mache too.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

If I wasn't a bad enough craft supply hoarder before...I now look at EVERYTHING with new eyes - "Hmmm, what can I turn THAT into?" My husband HATES it! But, I pulled out some things I kept "just in case" and have a perfect use for them!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh sorry I didn't know we couldn't show photos :/ my bad!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I'm not sure if we can or can't, but ya don't wanna be giving all the goods away too soon


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

lmz319 said:


> If I wasn't a bad enough craft supply hoarder before...I now look at EVERYTHING with new eyes - "Hmmm, what can I turn THAT into?" My husband HATES it! But, I pulled out some things I kept "just in case" and have a perfect use for them!



I do the same thing but when we are driving and I see certain houses I say WoW that would make a GREAT Halloween Scene or Haunted House....


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Oh I'm not sure if we can or can't, but ya don't wanna be giving all the goods away too soon


Very true! Hehe hubs DOES quite fancy the one with the cards...maybe it'll be a keeper now


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey boils and ghouls. We have a lot of Secret Reaper threads going on right now and it's getting difficult for everyone to keep up with them all. Let's try to let all these die down and start posting in here http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118438-official-secret-reaper-discussion.html Hope this is easier for everyone


----------

